# Pc &amp; Laptop Zum Verkauf / Tausch



## LordPupsalot (17. Januar 2013)

Hey Leue,



nach einer erfolgreichen Anmeldung, biete ich nun einen *Packard Bell TK11BZ-045GE*, mit einem *AMD Dual-Core Prozessor E350*, einer *AMD Radeon HD6310* und *4 GB DDR3 Speicher.*



Zusätzlich habe ich einen Computer mit einem *AMD 4x 2,6 GHZ Prozessor*, einer *AMD Radeon 7850 OC 1 GB*, *12 GB DDR3 Speicher* und einer *500 GB HDD Festplatte*.


Wenn jemand Interesse hat, einfach schreiben.

Die Auktion ist eröffnet.


----------



## Kryonik (18. Januar 2013)

Hi!

  Mach es eventuellen Kaufwilligen doch nicht unnötig schwer und ergänze deine Verkaufsinfos bitte mit folgenden Pflichtangaben:

  - Links zu Fotos (aktueller Zustand der Geräte)
  - technische Spezifikationen (im Detail)
  - eventuelles Zubehör
  - Preise (!!!)
  - Zahlungskonditionen
  - Lieferung und Versandkosten
  - Sonstiges

  Wenn die grundlegenden Basisinfos vom Anbieter festgelegt sind, kann man darauf hoffen, dass sich jemand meldet – falls überhaupt. Wie erfolgreicher (Privat)Verkauf funktioniert, zeigen Powerseller bei ebay. Du hast extrem viele Mitbewerber in dem Sektor, die ihren Job als Anbieter besser machen. Zeit ist Geld. Ein detailliertes Verkaufsangebot ist der halbe Erfolg. Potenzielle Kunden wollen beraten und bedient werden und sich die Basisinformationen nicht selbst suchen müssen. Immerhin verkaufst du gebrauchte Geräte und das bedeutet, dass man sich als Anbieter noch mehr anstrengen muss, denn nicht mal Neuware verkauft man erfolgreich mit so wenig Inhalt.

  Zeige Initiative, erschaffe Kaufanreize in deinem Angebot! Kurzum: Mach die Sachen schmackhaft, statt auf Rückmeldungen zu hoffen! 
  Dann klappt es auch mit dem (Privat)Verkauf. Geht nicht gibt‘s nicht!

  Viel Glück!


----------



## LordPupsalot (18. Januar 2013)

Kryonik schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mach es eventuellen Kaufwilligen doch nicht unnötig schwer und ergänze deine Verkaufsinfos bitte mit folgenden Pflichtangaben:
> 
> ...



Erstmal danke für deinen Einsatz mir helfen zu wollen, wie ich am besten schnell den Computer los werde.

Ich versuche mal auf alle deine Punkte einzugehen:

1. Versandkosten : Da ich nichts von Versandkosten erwähnt habe, kann man davon ausgehen das dies noch VHB ist. Ob man es schickt, oder selbst abholt etc. Das heißt: Die Person die sich dafür Interessiert steht es offen. Somit ist das schonmal gut für den Käufer.

2. Siehe : 1 . Wenn die Person den Computer abholen würde, so würde sie ihn sowieso sehen. Und wenn die Person bereit ist zu kommen ohne ein Foto gesehen zu haben, so geht es der Person um die Inneren Werte. So wie es sich gehört. (Ist aber ein Diskussions Thema. Gegen Fotos spricht eigentlich nichts.)

3. Eventuelles Zubehör: Wenn keine Zubehöre angegeben worden sind, so sind auch keine Vorhanden ?! Oder soll ich alles aufzählen was der Kunde - NICHT - kriegt ?!

4. Sonstiges : Gehe ich gleich drauf ein.

5. Zu guter letzt der Preis: Möchte ich dich zugerne auf die Überschrift des Themas hinweisen: *Pc & Laptop Zum Verkauf / Tausch * -> Man beachte *Tausch*. Je nachdem, so gilt die Situation.

nun zum Sonstigen: 





> Wie erfolgreicher (Privat)Verkauf funktioniert, zeigen Powerseller bei ebay


 Ich will/bin kein sogenannter "Powerseller". Ich weiß nicht ob du ein Caster dafür bist - fals es so ist: Ich möchte nicht in den Re-Call. Ich versuche ihn loszuwerden. Wenn es klappt, schön. Wenn nicht, dann soll es nicht sein.



> Du hast extrem viele Mitbewerber in dem Sektor, die ihren Job als Anbieter besser machen.


 Auch hier nocheinmal: Ich bedanke mich wirklich bei dir, das du aus mir ein Powerseller machen willst, aber siehe ---^ 



> (...)  Basisinformationen nicht selbst suchen müssen. (...)


 Mein Computer spricht eher die Gamer an. Eine alte Dame wird den Beitrag nicht lesen und sich denken "Wow.... 12 GB DDR3 16000 ??? DEN BRAUCH ICH"... Somit stehen für *JEDEN* Gamer die Wichtigsten Daten zur verfügung.

Und fals es doch noch Fragen geben sollte, und die wird es geben da es viele Fragezeichen gibt auf dieser Welt, kann man immernoch Privat anschreiben.


Rechtherzlichen dank Kryonik. Endlich durfte ich meine Tastatur 10 min am Stück in Anspruch nehmen.


MFG,


----------



## Kryonik (18. Januar 2013)

Hi!

Ohne es (direkt) zu wollen, hast du die Informationen von der ersten Beschreibung erweitert und das zeigt, dass du auf dem richtigen Weg bist. Fassen wir kurz die Fakten zusammen und bringen die Infos in eine für Kaufinteressenten übersichtliche Form:

*PRIVATVERKAUF*

*Computer (1):
*- Packard Bell TK11BZ-045GE
- AMD Dual-Core E350 Prozessor
  - AMD Radeon HD6310 Grafikkarte
  - 4 GB DDR3 RAM (Arbeitsspeicher)
  - ohne Zubehör

*Computer (2):*
  - AMD 4x 2,6 GHZ Prozessor
  - AMD Radeon 7850 OC 1 GB
  - 12 GB DDR3 RAM (Arbeitsspeicher)
  - 500 GB HDD Festplatte
  - ohne Zubehör

*Hinweise:
*Computer (2) ist u. a. optimiert für den Einsatz von grafisch anspruchsvollen  3D-Games, aber auch bestens geeignet für hochauflösende Bild- und Videobearbeitung.

*Konditionen:
*- Preis: VHB
- Bezahlung: Vorkasse oder Barzahlung bei Abholung 
  - Versand: nach Vereinbarung (zzgl. Versandkosten)
  - Lieferung: nur innerhalb von Deutschland
  - Es besteht (auch) Interesse für ein Tauschgeschäft (bitte anfragen!)

*Zustand:
*- Die Computer können vor Ort besichtigt werden
- Fotos (optional) können unter folgendem Link eingesehen werden (…)

************************************************************************************************************************
Sofern die Computer aus einem Nichtraucherhaushalt stammen, sollte dies selbstverständlich beim „Zustand“ erwähnt werden, denn auch solche Details sind wichtige Entscheidungskriterien für Käufer.

  Nein, ich bin kein Powerseller und rekrutiere auch nicht. Ich arbeite lediglich im Bereich der visuellen Kommunikation und habe kürzlich Vintage-Computer zu sehr guten Konditionen verkaufen können. Ich hätte es mir – wie viele Anbieter – sehr einfach machen können und würde vermutlich noch immer auf den Kisten sitzen. Doch stattdessen habe ich es genauso getan, wie Händler Computer anbieten. Dabei bilden Texte und Fotos eine zentrale Einheit, denn nur was gesendet wird, kann auch empfangen werden. Damit es auch richtig verstanden werden kann, muss es eindeutig und unmissverständlich sein.

  Und jetzt mal ehrlich und Hand aufs Herz:
  Ist meine Zusammenfassung der Fakten zum Angebot nicht wesentlich übersichtlicher als deine Version, in denen man sich die Fakten erst zusammen suchen muss? Dafür nehmen sich Kunden heute keinen Zeit mehr, denn sie werden von einem Angebot erschlagen, das wesentlich größer ist, als die Nachfrage. Ich meine es nur gut, denn an jedem Tag, an dem du die Computer noch hast, verlieren sie an Wert.

  Gruß

  Kryonik


----------



## LordPupsalot (19. Januar 2013)

Update:

Da ich kein gebrauch für den Computer habe, und er nur Staub fangen würde, verkaufe ich jetzt die Einzelteile:


- Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 1GB OC-Edition
- AMD A6-3650 Boxed
- ASUS F1A75-V PRO FM1 ATX
- 12 GB DDR 3 1600 MHZ

Alles ist VHB. Also zugreifen, bevor weg ^^


Bitte nur Privat anschreiben, bei interesse (auch Preise)


----------

